# Sharon Springs NY, Rotray club show and swapmeet.



## StevieZ (Dec 22, 2010)

The Sharon Springs Rotary club in Sharon Springs NY is Intrested in having a bicycle show and swapmeet at Sunny Crest Orchards. Sometime at the end of summer 2011. I was wondring what kind of intrest there would be. I have been to a few shows myself that have been far away. They have been good shows. My consern is that Could they get venders and people to travel, I sometimes feel like I am the only Bicycle guy around for miles where I live. Whats the Interest any feedback questions? can they make this happen?...


----------



## StevieZ (May 27, 2011)

5-28-11 is the Garden party in Sharon Springs NY. Going to take a few old bikes with me for a display.


----------

